# Girlfriend pets...



## chase thorn (Sep 2, 2012)

So my Girlfriend and I have been together for 3 years now this September, she is looking for a new reptile to add to the collection but can't think of any that she may want. She has experience with snakes, tortoises, and Leopard geckos. She wanting something different in a lizard family. Something easy and something that does not require UVB and a smaller type enclosure. I can't think of anything!!


----------



## JeffG (Sep 2, 2012)

BLUETONGUE SKINK! Greatest lizards of all time!


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2012)

NORTHERN BLUE TONGUE SKINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best reptile pet ever. So easy to house, feed and handle. Super smart, super tame, super interactive and inquisitive, super hardy. There is just no downside except the cost and finding one.

PM JeffG in AZ here on the forum. He breeds them and knows lots of other people that breed them too, and he's a great guy. In it for the love of the animals, not the $$$.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 2, 2012)

Ill research some skinks  thank you!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 2, 2012)

JeffG said:


> BLUETONGUE SKINK! Greatest lizards of all time!



D'oh! I was typing while you were posting!

Yeah Chase. This is THE guy!


----------



## Vishnu2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Crested Gecko's are sexy..


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm another blue tongued skink lover. They do require UVB though, and their enclosure needs to be at least a 40 gallon breeder, if not larger. But...they are the simplest to care for other than that. Best reptile pet I've ever owned.


----------



## Itort (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm another BT fan. Very personable, easy to handle, decent size, easy to feed. They do need the 40L tank or larger. Jeff is a great source captive bred (wild caught is not best way to go). http://bluetongueskinks.net has an excellant caresheet.


----------



## JeffG (Sep 3, 2012)

Providing UVB for BTS is fine, but to clarify, they definitely do not _need_ UVB. I can show you many skinks that have been kept without UVB for 10-15 years. They are perfectly healthy and breed every year. All that is required is a calcium and D3 supplement. They really are about the easiest reptile you could ever keep.


----------



## Blakem (Sep 3, 2012)

Vishnu2 said:


> Crested Gecko's are sexy..



Ha!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2012)

Blake m said:


> Vishnu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Crested Gecko's are sexy..
> ...


----------

